# Carl Orff



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

At first i did not think mutch of Orff carmina Burana.All do i heard, a Fortune, Empress of the world
everywhere in movie, but not there rest of it.I really like I in spring, one of the highlight of this composition.But each time i lisen to it grow on me and i hear new things i did not heard before. sutch work has a complexity that is outstanding.

Should i pick up Wagner(Orff fan like Wagner apparently) since Orff is my cup of tea, or more Carl Orff.I own a big thanks to magma (french zheul) that site em as influencial. because of em i discover Orff masterpiece.

That about it have a nice day guys:tiphat:


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Wagner and Orff are _very_ different musically. I would suggest, since you are currently exploring 'Carmina Burana', that you listen to the other two works that make up the trilogy (of which 'Burana is the first), "Catulli Carmina" and "Trionfo di Afrodite".
"Catulli Carmina" is mostly entirely vocal, with instrumentation - consisting of two pianos and percussion - only present during the first section. "Trionfo di Afrodite" has chorus, soloists and full orchestra, but has a much sparser feel to it than 'Carmina Burana'. Both works are fascinating to listen to; I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Try and listen to other Orff if you can - in addition to the ones mentioned by Techniquest I recommend Der Mond (the Moon) and Die Kluge (the Wise Woman) - both after tales by the Grimm Brothers. Some of the instrumentation is characteristically sparse and the singing robust but Orff had a talent for using his forces to create an evocative, if occasionally unusual soundscape, whether it be medieval Germanic rusticity or the theatre of Ancient Rome/Greece.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I do wish TC had better search software for one, and the other wish is that when you go to the _Composer Guestbook_ category, that the listings there would be set to stay in alphabetical ordering.

The way it is, 'what is a _Composer Guestbook_' and its thoughtless format of listings in no particular order, it is easy for anyone to overlook the fact it exists, or when they do find it to not have the patience to read through a list of composers ordered arbitrarily as per date of last activity in a particular thread.

In the _composers Guestbook_ category -- but you have to scroll through what looks like a non-alphabetized list -- you will find:

http://www.talkclassical.com/5128-carl-orff.html

Best regards.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Should i pick up Wagner (Orff fan like Wagner apparently) since Orff is my cup of tea, or more Carl Orff.


Don't ask, just do. Try more Orff. Try some Wagner. Remember, the first piece you listen to by any composer may not necessarily be indicative of that composer's work, so don't turn away from someone on the basis of a single listen to a single work. Nor should you necessarily embrace a composer fully just because you liked the first thing you heard by him. But there is nothing wrong with exploring the music. Listen listen listen. There's a lot of stuff out there. Orff has some great stuff, Wagner has much great stuff.

I will recommend, that when you get around to it, take a listen to _Belshazzar's Feast_, a cantata by the English composer William Walton. You may find that interesting.

Meanwhile, if powerful choral/orchestra music is your thing, I'm sure you'll get many recommendations from folks at this site. If you happen to get to Verdi's Requiem, and Mozart's Requiem, you will find there's a whole new area of non-secular masterpieces to explore.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2014)

PetrB said:


> I do wish TC had better search software for one, and the other wish is that when you go to the _Composer Guestbook_ category, that the listings there would be set to stay in alphabetical ordering.
> 
> The way it is, 'what is a _Composer Guestbook_' and its thoughtless format of listings in no particular order, it is easy for anyone to overlook the fact it exists, or when they do find it to not have the patience to read through a list of composers ordered arbitrarily as per date of last activity in a particular thread.
> 
> ...


I have always found it slightly bothersome looking through that subforum as well, until science gave us an updated index!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

arcaneholocaust said:


> I have always found it slightly bothersome looking through that subforum as well, until science gave us an updated index!


Ideally, the site would provide an index, updated any time a new name is added in that category. As it is, _the very title of the category is not patently clear as to what it is about or how it is intended to function, and it is a general muddle-fumble about affair_.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

> I will recommend, that when you get around to it, take a listen to Belshazzar's Feast, a cantata by the English composer William Walton. You may find that interesting.


What a fantastic piece of music, and an ace recommendation. Deprofundis, go listen to it now!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Stravinsky's _Les Noces_ was written and known to Orff before Orff composed _Carmina Burana._

Without the fact of _Les Noces,_ with its registration of solo singers, chamber choir, and its orchestra of four pianos and percussion, _Carmina Burana_ would have been unthinkable as we now know it.

So... Stravinsky, _Les Noces_ is a kind of must-listen recommend, along with his oratorio / opera, _Oedipus Rex._


----------

